# 68 rear bumber on a 69??



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

can this be done?? including changing the trunk lid???


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe the rear panel is different too as the tail lights mount in the panel in 69 and in the bumper in 68.


----------



## 6strngs (Jun 24, 2010)

69:










68:










Hope that helps


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> I believe the rear panel is different too as the tail lights mount in the panel in 69 and in the bumper in 68.


:agree

Why?????


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. WHY??????? I had a '67 GTO once that has a '65 front bumper on it. It was just WRONG.


----------

